# Chuck steak



## JLeonard (Aug 4, 2022)

As part of my subscription to Home Place Pastures last month I got in my package a 3 pound Chuck steak. Seeing 

 Bearcarver
 magic with the sous vide and his Chuck roast I had to follow his lead on this. 
Little coarse black pepper, kosher salt, and liptons beefy onion soup mix. Vac sealed it up.






into the SV at 144 degrees for a 32 hour bath. Got a nice sear on the stove with a screaming hot CI skillet. Sliced up beautifully.





it was extremely tender. I can only imagine what 50 hrs would do! The next one will be done that long.
plated up with some corn, green beans, and baked loaded mashed taters.





The more I use the SV the more in love I fall with it.
Thanks for looking,
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 4, 2022)

That looks amazing, nice job!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 4, 2022)

Looks delicious. 
40hrs is my maximum for chucks at 145. Longer than that they are mushy. So 36-40hrs is my happy place.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 4, 2022)

Awesome looking plate of food Jim!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2022)

That is a great method.  Yours looks good.  I need to get another going.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 5, 2022)

Jim, I don't have a SV, but that surely does look good and seems so easy. You people keep posting these SV cooks and you're going to make me buy one...


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 5, 2022)

looks great and that is fascinating as well.  The only sue vee I knew was a Japanese girl I went to high school with.


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks perfect! That made me drool sooooioomuch!


----------



## normanaj (Aug 5, 2022)

After seeing all these SV threads I gotta get in on this.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 5, 2022)

Man Jim, that looks really, really good. I can only imagine how tender it was after the SV bath.  Sadly Tracy developed a hatred for some unknown reason for my SV and made me get rid of it. I still have my crock pot(s) though   Nice job my friend.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 5, 2022)

Thanks guys! This SV makes a mediocre cook like me look good. 
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks great Jim, Nice plate of food 
( except for the green things )

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 5, 2022)

That is one fine lookin' dish that any American would be thrilled sitting down to, nice work Jim! RAY


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 5, 2022)

Good looking cook!

Jason


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 5, 2022)

Book marked, big time!
Thanks a million Jim.


----------

